# IUI or IVF ?



## Isis0865 (Aug 5, 2004)

Just to follow on from Daisy's thread on IUI success rate -I have come to a crossroads.

I've been advised from the BACC, that IUI ( 3+ cycles) is the next best form of treatment for me....but I'm thinking that maybe I should go straight for IVF- as I'm older. (nearly 40)

What do you girls think ?? as I'm in a right old pickle. 
I'm too old to have anything free on the NHS so we would be paying for it

Would appreciate any advice and comments please ...............  

Isisxxxxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Isis

We were given the option of IUI or IVF but because of my problems (PCOS) i thought it would be best to go to IVF. It has to be your own decision but i thought IVF would give me a better chance as i was in my late thirties.
Good luck with whatever you decide

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Isis

having done a cycle of both I would say that IVF has a better success rate and is not that much more intensive that IUI. With the success rates you would need 4 IUI cycles to achieve the same success rate as IVF. So whilst IUI is cheaper it can work out that you end up paying more than an IVF cycle and then still need an IVF cycle. The advantage of IUI is that you can do it in consecutive months where as IVF you have to take a break in between cycles. Further with IVF they can assess more about the fertility problems. Of course you could fall pg on the first IUI cycle and then that would discount all the arguements above. It is not an easy decision.

Hope this helps
Megan


----------



## Isis0865 (Aug 5, 2004)

Thank you girls - and Aussie Meg, very interesting.

I guess girls can/do become pregnant on the first go of iui....but ONLY if Mother Nature and co are agreeable...........knowing my luck ( which is never!) this will never happen !!!

Ha!  

Right; my mind is made up. IVF here we come. 

I have been to see my GP again and expressed my concerns over how loooooooooooonng everything is taking. I will have an app with the BAcC - and find out how long I will need to wait. If they start mumbling about the year 2050 then my GP has agreed to refer me to CRM in Bristol. I guess the reason for sticking to the RUH is convenience. A mere 15 mins away.

A worthy thought with 'sample taking' and 'egg collecting' !  

Thanks again
Isisxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Isis,

Just wanted to pop in and wish you lots of luck and 


Take Care 
Looby xxx


----------



## Isis0865 (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks Looby Lou
Just noticed you hope to start IVF before Xmas.

Fingers crossed for you!!

Nasty waiting game, eh??  

Isisxxxxxx


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Isis

Just wanted to wish you good luck with your decision


Emma


----------

